#ubuntu-tw 2010-11-29
<Marco_> Hi AceLan~
<Marco_> 之前有在開源年會及UHS聽您介紹 kernel ftrace , 想請教一個簡單的小問題
<Marco_> 它除了可以 trace user mode app <--> kernel 外, 我想知道比如說 kernel 本身在開機時的 process(func call, calling seq, timer..等等) 能不能也做到 ?
<Guest72063> 大家好啊
<FourDollars> AceLan: 講者有聽眾有問題... 
<Guest72063> 有人么
<icman> 有人妖!!?
<Guest72063> 什么？
<Guest72063> 教我所有格式的安装方法吧，拜托
<FourDollars> AceLan: ping
<Marco_> FourDollars: ping
<FourDollars> Marco_: pong
<FourDollars> Marco_: 大概就是這樣
<Guest72063> 说啊
<FourDollars> Marco_: IRC 習慣上就是這樣在找人的
<Marco_> FourDollars: 我懂了,謝謝~ >///<
<FourDollars> Marco_: 其實你也可以去外國人在的 Channel 上面問問看
<FourDollars> Marco_: http://kernelnewbies.org/IRC
<AceLan> FourDollars: ??
<FourDollars> AceLan: 你的粉絲找你
 * AceLan 低頭沉思.
<FourDollars> AceLan: 11:50 < Marco_> 之前有在開源年會及UHS聽您介紹 kernel ftrace , 想請教一個簡單的小問題
<FourDollars> AceLan: 11:52 -!- Guest72063 [~administr@117.94.174.213] has joined #ubuntu-tw
<FourDollars> AceLan: 11:52 < Marco_> 它除了可以 trace user mode app <--> kernel 外, 我想知道比如說 kernel 本身在開機時的 process(func call, calling seq, timer..等等) 能不能也做到 ?
<AceLan> FourDollars: 乖 我看的到啦
 * FourDollars 貼錯一行~ 羞~ >///<
 * FourDollars 繼續跟 udeb 奮戰~ >"<
<AceLan> Marco_: 口以喲 開機的時候給個參數就可以了
<AceLan> Marco_: 我找一下是什麼參數 :p
<AceLan> Marco_: http://people.canonical.com/~acelan/2010-aka-linux/ # 這份內容更多 應該可以用 dump on oops 方式印出 ftrace buffer 裡的東西
<AceLan> Marco_: kernel command line 加上 ftrace_dump_on_oops 開完機之後用 sysrq-z 印出 buffer 裡的內容
<Marco_> AceLan: okok,我收到了,謝謝支援,我來做一下功課
<AceLan> FourDollars: 還有 不要亂教 ping 這是很沒禮貌的找人法 = =
<AceLan> FourDollars: 一開始 Marco_ 的用法才是對的 直接說明問題 我看到馬上就能回答
<AceLan> Marco_: 你是不是從 M 社跑到 G 社的那一位阿 @@?
<Marco_> AceLan: 我不是啦, XD, 我只是你的粉絲 :p
<FourDollars> AceLan: 是喔~ 
<FourDollars> AceLan: 我還以為 ping-pong 是找人的基本方法勒~ 
<AceLan> Marco_: ...
<AceLan> FourDollars: 當然不是 跟 msn 的 "hello" "在嗎" 一樣都是很沒禮貌的找人法
<FourDollars> AceLan: 可是常常有人會 ping 我啊~ @_@a
<AceLan> FourDollars: 對阿 因為這些人都很沒禮貌 = =
<Marco_> AceLan: ha ha, 就 $4 以前的同事, 及最近加入 C 社那位新同學的前同事...
<FourDollars> AceLan: 人家就是找你啊~ 又不是要找別人~ :P
<icman> AceLan: 那要怎麼找比較禮貌@@?
<AceLan> FourDollars: 呆在 irc 夠久 在夠多人的 channel 講過話 都會知道直接陳述問題 而不是先問有沒有人在
<FourDollars> AceLan: 假設你現在在 IRC 上面要找我問一些事情你會怎麼問？
<AceLan> FourDollars: 直接問阿 
<AceLan> FourDollars: 你一定要確定我看到才能問嗎?
<icman> 直接丟問題這比較不禮貌吧 囧?
<FourDollars> AceLan: 我覺得還是要看人耶~ 
<AceLan> FourDollars: 而且我可能講完這具就離開了 你要不要重 ping 一次 = =
<AceLan> icman: 不的 有禮貌的問 怎麼會不禮貌呢
<icman> AceLan: 因為被問的人不在啊 囧
<FourDollars> AceLan: 我的習慣是 我會先 ping 一下別人... 如果一陣子沒有回應我就會把問題直接丟出來
<AceLan> icman: 不一定要指名阿 channel 內的人都能回答阿
<icman> 你要進門前，也是要先問一下主人在不在，才能繼續接下來的談話orz
<icman> 呃
<AceLan> FourDollars: 何必多此一舉
<FourDollars> AceLan: 啊災~ @_@a
<icman> 那人家就指名找你了 囧
<AceLan> icman: 那如果你呆在 #kernel 裡面 剛好遇到個問題 你該怎麼辦 先 "hello" 測試一下嗎?
<icman> 所以才ping不是嗎？ 囧
<AceLan> icman: 對阿 所以不用 ping 了 我看到就會回啦
<icman> 那可能頻道風氣不同... 囧
<FourDollars> AceLan: 所以你是偏好人家直接把問題丟給你啦
<AceLan> icman: 絕對不是這樣 
<FourDollars> AceLan: PM 他們都是先 ping 我~
<icman> 因為大部份人應該都會先ping，確定有人在了才問
<AceLan> FourDollars: 因為他們都不懂 irc 上的禮貌
<FourDollars> AceLan: 是喔~ 有沒有 reference ? 
<AceLan> FourDollars: 很多 channel 的 topic 都有寫 我找找看
<AceLan> Topic for #debian-kde: KDE SC 4.5.3/4.5.1 packages available at http://qt-kde.debian.net, priority shifts towards 4.6 || keyboard issues with 4.5.x? try "setxkbmap -keycodes evdev"; proper solution still unknown || http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/ || Lenny (stable) - 3.5.10 forever; Squeeze (testing) -  4.4.5 forever; Sid (unstable) - 4.4.5 until Squeeze; || FAQ:
<AceLan>           http://wiki.debian.org/KDE || don't ask to ask
<AceLan> 最後一句
<FourDollars> AceLan: 那個不算啦~ 我在 #perl 也有看到~
<AceLan> FourDollars: 為什麼不算?
<FourDollars> AceLan: "don't ask to ask" 跟 ping pong convention 是兩回事吧
<AceLan> Topic for #kde: KDE SC 4.5.3 is out! See www.kde.org | http://userbase.kde.org | http://forum.kde.org | Don't flood the channel, use http://pastebin.ca | Distro related questions go in your distro channel | Offtopic in #kde-chat | State your distribution and KDE version when asking questions | Don't delete ~/.kde or ~/.kde4
<jjhuang> 星期一上班日，大家太緊張，放輕鬆~~~
<AceLan> FourDollars: "don't ask to ask" 就是叫你直接陳述問題啦
<FourDollars> jjhuang: 聊天而已~ :P
<AceLan> jjhuang: 有很緊張嗎 @@?
<FourDollars> AceLan: 我知道啊~ 可是它沒有講到 ping pong 啊
<jjhuang> 看起來有點劍拔弩張了說
<FourDollars> jjhuang: 哈哈~ 
<Marco_> 我都在抖了我.....
<AceLan> FourDollars: 好吧 那你就 ping 吧
<FourDollars> AceLan: 我就說是每個人的偏好啊~
<AceLan> jjhuang: 我跟 $4 很熟啦 這樣講話還好吧 :p
<FourDollars> jjhuang: 是啊~ 認識很久了~ :P
<jjhuang> 我當然知道你們很熟，有人不知道啊
<AceLan> FourDollars: 你 ping 完再講問題 跟直接講問題 為什麼要捨易取難呢
<FourDollars> AceLan: 我不會難與取捨
<FourDollars> AceLan: 如果別人要直接丟我問題
<FourDollars> AceLan: 或是先 ping 我再丟我問題
<FourDollars> AceLan: 我都可以接受啊~
<AceLan> FourDollars: 而且 我不一定要馬上回答你的問題 我看到問題之後可能得要思考 得要查資料 先讓對方有點緩衝時間 準備好之後在回答 這不是基本的禮貌嗎
<FourDollars> AceLan: 是啊~ 這並沒有相衝啊~
<AceLan> FourDollars: ping 完之後 給個難題 叫對方該怎麼回應 而且 我有權不回答問題對吧 :p
<FourDollars> AceLan: 是啊~
<AceLan> FourDollars: 當我 pong 完之後不理你 這樣很好嗎 XDD
<jjhuang> AceLan: 嗯，你對
<jjhuang> FourDollars: 嗯，你也對
<FourDollars> AceLan: 就跟你說是每個人的偏好嘛
<AceLan> FourDollars: 這是禮貌問題 :p
<FourDollars> AceLan: 應該說是對於 ping pong 的忍受度
<FourDollars> AceLan: 像你是不想要浪費 ping pong 的力氣
<AceLan> FourDollars: 不的 ping pong 基本上是無意義的
<jjhuang> :p
<FourDollars> AceLan: 直接丟問題對某些人來說也是不禮貌啊
<AceLan> FourDollars: 是阿
<AceLan> FourDollars: 像是 ftrace 也不一定要我來回答對吧 :p
<FourDollars> AceLan: 是啊~
<FourDollars> AceLan: 你也可以不回答啊~ :P
<AceLan> FourDollars: 但是如果你的問題只有某人能回答的時候 就只能直接問對方啦
<FourDollars> AceLan: 我的想法是 ping pong 跟直接丟問題沒有哪一種比較有禮貌
<FourDollars> AceLan: 要看被問的那個人的喜好~ 
<AceLan> FourDollars: 好吧 反正我也麻痺了
<FourDollars> AceLan: 哈哈~ :d
<FourDollars> AceLan: 乖乖~
<AceLan> 不過你看其他大 channel 沒有人在問"有人在嗎" 這種爛問題的
<AceLan> 有問題就說 不需要等有人回應才問
<FourDollars> AceLan: 有啊~ 本 Channel 就常常會出現啊~ 哈哈~ :D
<FourDollars> AceLan: 不過這種情況還是跟直接找人不一樣啦~
<AceLan> FourDollars: 國外的啦 國外的 channel 也不會 ping 人
<FourDollars> AceLan: C 社的 channel 算不算是國外的 channel
<FourDollars> AceLan: 有些 channel 還是會 ping 人的喔~
<AceLan> FourDollars: 不算 那些人都不算 irc user
<AceLan> FourDollars: 他們是被迫的 真正的 irc user 都是常掛在 channel 上的 那有下班就下線這種是
<FourDollars> AceLan: 哪可以這樣比的~ 只要有用就算是 irc user
<FourDollars> AceLan: 你講得是重度 irc user
<FourDollars> AceLan: 我也是下班就下線啊
<AceLan> FourDollars: 他們出不了自己公司的 channel 怎麼能算
<AceLan> FourDollars: 所以你也不懂禮貌阿
 * AceLan 笑得倒在地上打滾。
<FourDollars> AceLan: 屁啦~
<FourDollars> AceLan: Because of this, people will often check to see if someone is really there before talking to them. By convention, people will use the person's nick and ping or ping? instead of saying, "are you there?":
<FourDollars> from http://zenit.senecac.on.ca/wiki/index.php/Irc
<FourDollars> The person will often respond with pong. People preface text like ping/pong with a person's nick so that their client will alert them to it (often with a beep or pop-up message). This is helpful when there are a lot of people talking at once in a channel. (NOTE: ChatZilla automatically remembers all text that was directed to your nick so you can scan it later. You can see it in the moznet tab).
<FourDollars> It is normal to join conversations in the middle without being invited (within reason and assuming you know the people talking ).
 * FourDollars 吃飯去 &
<DaBao> 難得今天這裏這麽熱鬧啊
<byonk> @~@
<Guest9788> macubuntu -10.10。tar.gz怎么安装啊
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-01
<aaa_> hi
<aaa__> anybody?
<aaa001> why nobody speak?
<Kandu> aaa001: 有話就直接說，沒人會對“有人嗎”這樣的問題做回應
<DaBao> Kandu: 你確認他/她看得懂中文麽？
<Kandu> DaBao: 如果看不懂，他應該會回復說明的吧
<DaBao> 哈哈~，有道理
<tomcheng76> 放工,yeah,沒人說話,唯有說廢話XDD
<aaa001> 用 smaba可以win7让 訪问ubuntu ,但 是 不 能 反 向訪问 怎 么 办 ?
<aaa001> 用 smaba可以win7让 訪问ubuntu ,但 是 不 能 反 向訪问 怎 么 办 ?
<aaa001> 已经解决
<aaa001> 我在win7里禁用里帐号
<aaa001> 88
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-02
<medicalwei> 話說把 Ubuntu Vulnerabilities 放在星球上
<medicalwei> 會不會有很大問題的說 O_O
<byonk> 為什麼會有很大問題!~
<byonk> medicalwei, 摸頭)~
<copyleft> medicalwei: 你是說會昭告天下 來黑我啊 這樣嗎 XD
<byonk> medicalwei, 小喵不報, 別的地方的黑喵也會報阿~ 摸頭)~
#ubuntu-tw 2010-12-04
<benyii> 各位早
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-28
<yao_ziyuan> 小弟来报喜了。
<kyli> 報什麼喜？劉德華老婆有喜？XD
<yao_ziyuan> 2009年8月28日，再次在官网留言，解释结婚之事。他称是因岁数渐高，打算借助医学手段生子，而香港更改法律，需要注册夫妻才能进行，所以才去拉斯维加斯结婚。“虽然努力还没有成功，所以现在还没有孩子。”
<yao_ziyuan> 小弟来报喜，只因小弟得了一点功名。。
<jackden> 早安
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-29
<rick__> jackden, 早
<pupuser47b039> hi
<BlueT_> *嘆*
<BlueT_> chihchun: 我有跟他講過了，您大佬也別激動了 ^^;
<chihchun> BlueT_: 以後看到他白爛我也不會放過喔 :P
<BlueT_> 和氣生財，和氣生財
<lucky__> exit
#ubuntu-tw 2011-11-30
<jackden> 大家早安
<BlueT_> jackden: 早呀
<jackden> :)
<acman> 早呀
<BlueT_> acman: 午安 XD
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-01
<KIKI_> 請問~
<billy3321> ？？
<BlueT_> billy3321: @@
<billy3321> BlueT_: @@
<chihchun> @@
<kyli> @(oo)@
<BlueT_> chihchun: !!
<BlueT_> kyli: =v=
<chihchun> !!
<kyli> BlueT_: T^T
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-03
 * DaBao_01 is away: >>> 網路本無牆，攔截得多了也就成了牆 <<<
 * DaBao_01 is back (gone 00:05:53)
<taleoftl> hi
<yao_ziyuan> 咨询：大家用什么词典软件？linux/windows 都可以说说。今天买了本牛津英汉双解词典第七版，比 stardict 里那些显然好不少。
#ubuntu-tw 2011-12-04
<wisag0d> 各位午安
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-27
<Sean_> oh
<Sean_> this is test
<BlueT_> hahaha
<BlueT_> Sean_: test pass
<Sean_> thx
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-28
<Sean_> test
<Sean_> ^^
<hechao> 有人知道QT中文方面的irc频道吗
<sean_> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-29
<nco71> Hi everybody , ni hao , I am looking for a freelance system administrator in Taiwan , to  set up the VPS , apache , mysql , virtual host , email server , ssh , ssl certificate ,  GIT and an FTP under a linux system. I generally use ubuntu ( debian ) on my local development machine. Anybody interested or have a contact ? Thanks
#ubuntu-tw 2012-11-30
<shang> freeflying: ping
<freeflying> shang: pong
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-01
<JackieJ> 好难找这个啊
<JackieJ> 有人在Ubuntu里编译LFS的吗？
<louisLL> whois adaam
<louisLL> q
<louisLL> exit
<Timuki> ubuntu 可以架設Minecraft?
<Timuki> ubuntu 可以架設Minecraft? 
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-02
<tom____> hi
<hello> hi
<serp_> zaoan
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-25
<Ti_W_B> 沒人啊啊啊啊啊
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-27
<niop> hi there, slightly off topic, but does anyone know of some major real estate websites in taiwan?  as in local ones for taiwanese rather than for international audience.  similar to homes, trulia, zillow.com... but taiwanese versions.
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-28
<simon____> exit
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-29
<zeroblock> ..
#ubuntu-tw 2013-11-30
<brli> 新網頁有缺人手嗎？
#ubuntu-tw 2014-11-25
<RJHsiao> Ubuntu 14.10 Release Party @ Taiwan 台北場發布囉～ http://ubuntu-tw.kktix.cc/events/urptw1410-tp 這次嘗試以 Install Fes. 的模式來舉辦，歡迎大家報名參加，一起同樂！
#ubuntu-tw 2014-11-26
<huifu> 雷DAY猴
<huifu> 有沒有人在啊？
<alanobie1> 有
#ubuntu-tw 2014-11-28
<albert__> 人这么少
<albert__> KylinWu 你该不会是麒麟的吧？
#ubuntu-tw 2014-11-30
 * w99999 Orz
<w99999> 
<w99999> 
#ubuntu-tw 2016-12-01
<ericzhang> Hi there
#ubuntu-tw 2017-11-30
<snpresent> 大家好
